# Tell Me What Fog Machine to Buy!



## DisneyDellsDude

Hey. I've been lurking the forums for awhile, and finally decided to join! I've been searching the web for a few days, but can't decide on what fog machine to get. Does anyone want to recommend one?

I'm looking for one around 700 watts that is *cheap*. One that I was looking at was the lite-works FX-A fog machine, but I'm not sure what type of fog fluid I would have to buy for it. I know you are supposed to use fog fluid made for the machine, but it doesn't even seem like there is a brand for this type of fogger.

Thanks for anyone who replies!:jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

My preference are the VEI units, but you pay more money for them.
On the cheap...if you want a 400 watt unit for $20 let me know.
I may have a few 700 watt units left, not sure, but could check for you.


----------



## Daphne

I vote for VEI, I have a 930T and it is great.

My understanding is that the cheap ones spit/sputter and have a very short lifespan.


----------



## joker

I found this article informative and it as well recommended the VEI brand.
http://www.gotfog.com/fog_machine_buying.html


----------



## DisneyDellsDude

Ok. I'm going to look into the VEI's a bit more.
Anyone else have any other suggestions?


----------



## Daphne

DisneyDellsDude, I just realized these were your first 2 posts. Welcome to the forum!

This thread is a monster and about fog chillers but lots of us discussed the foggers we used and several members posted videos of their foggers/chillers as well. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3577&highlight=Martin+fogger

Martin, Chauvet, American DJ and Lite F/X are a few other brands I've heard mentioned here. Martin is pretty popular and in the same category of VEI. I have never seen/used any of these however. You might try doing a search for each of them and see what comes up.


----------



## ZombieLoveme

I have several VEIs and they are of exceptional quality for the price in my view. I started with the VEI-940, which worked well for a small yard (0.25 acres). After moving to a little over 0.5 acres, I needed 2 VEI-950s to get it right and fight any wind.


----------



## DisneyDellsDude

Ok. We ended up getting the $40 FX-A at Spencers online store. It's 700 watt and I thought that was a fairly good deal. It works well. It's more quiet than the old one I had which is a plus.
The fog juice we're using is the Froggies Freezin Fog fluid, as I'm going to hook up this fogger to our homemade fog chiller modeled after that Vortex (it's not done yet, but we're working on it).
My only question and worry...
It didn't say this on Spencers website, but it says it's for indoor use only!
Do you think it will be ok to use it outdoors? We'll only be using it a bunch on Halloween night, otherwise we'll just be testing it until the chiller is complete, so it's not like it will be sitting out for a month.
Anyone else have this fogger and you use it outside?


----------



## BoysinBoo

That just covers them for electrical. We all run ours outside. Running a fog machine in the the house is S_T_U_P_I_D. Beleive me, I know. It coats everything with that slimy film. LOL


----------



## DisneyDellsDude

Ok. Thanks so much for the quick response!
I can't wait to get my chiller up and running!


----------



## Turbophanx

they put that on there so you dont run it in the rain and it shorts out. Just keep it out of the way of any water (as you should with most electronic devices) and you should be good to go.

I have been toying with the idea that several small cheap-o foggers might be better than one really good one but that remains to be proven.


----------



## lowdwnrob

OK, I have read on here that froggies is the best fluid. What is the difference in the regular and the freeze fluid. Can you run them in the same fogger or do you have to run the frozen in a special fogger? Im sure the frozen stuff is for keeping it close to the ground but just curious as to the usage and where to buy Froggies.


----------



## YardHaunt ATOM

OK.... Been A LONG TIME since I posted
I used the fx fogger on one side of my grave yard with a REALLY quickly made chiller last year. Ran it for 3 nights toying with the timer settings. I ran very cheap (party city) fluid in it the 1st 2 nights. On halloween night I used really expensive fluid that I purchase from a F/X stage lighting company here that provides lighting for concerts and such ($80.00 a gallon) Tag says "Le Maitre" they pump it out of 55 gallon drums into the containers for you. Best fluid ive ever used.
-The F/X machine worked AWSOME, the real test is to see how it does after sitting for a year. I ended up with so much low lying fog that the police showed up, gave me great complaments then asked me to turn the fog down just a little. 
My opinion so far, it was a great buy as long as you take care of it....(so far)


----------



## charlie

I used an American DJ fog hog for 10+ years. Eventually I had to take the pump apart and clean it (I suspect because I used cheap fog fluid). It still works great!

I recently upgraded to a chauvet F1700 and this thing is a MONSTER. I'd recommend calling http://www.progearwarehouse.com/ - they were fantastic to deal with and even took it out of the box to demo it prior to purchasing.

charlie


----------

